# Diabetes, the way forward - Rose Bowl Southampton 26/4/10



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2010)

DUK are holding an event at the *Rose Bowl in Southampton on Monday, 26th April 2010. Doors open at 6:15 pm* for welcome drink and finger food reception (inject at will ), speakers at 7pm.

Present will be keynote speakers, local health care professionals, company reps, and details about the recently launched Southampton hand-held record for people with diabetes.

Also, more information about plans for the new Diabetes UK Southampton Group and how people can help.

For more information contact Diabetes UK Southampton on 023 8040 4881
or to register your interest contact the Patient Experience Service, Southampton Community Healthcare on 023 8029 6929.

Come on all you locals! See you there!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

oops! Totally forgot about this! Did anyone go?


----------



## D_G (Apr 27, 2010)

I have just looked at this thread! i could have gone too!!


----------

